# Bad news for Avery and consumers.



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Yesterday during one of China's massive earth quakes, the famous Avery factory was demolished after a horrific earth quake. Nobody is sure yet if there were any casualties, but some of Avery's managers are predicting that all prices with the Avery brand name on it, will be raised ATLEAST 20% until they get a new factory built, and products being made at the same consistant pace.

Brought to you by:
BaitPileBallers


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dude I hadn't heard. :-? Where did you hear this at?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think I heard something about this too...

I'll see if I can find a news link...

Ryan


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I was at Cabelas today and heard the same thing shutt, The guy said the prices of all Avery product are guna go threw the roof, anybody that was thinking about buying new dekes better get on it FAST, they will proably be sold out by fall


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess it is news to me. I will try and make some calls to find out, Man if this is the case I am buying every Avery I see.

Anyone else hear this?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, haha, I wouldn't doubt it. Maybe they will move the company to the good ol usa now. I am sure there has to be some cheap labor around somewhere. I don't think they could do a worse job shipping decoys then anyone else. Pretty bad when I get a dozen fb mallards and have to sit with touch up paint to clean em up. Not really happy with the packaging on em. My FFD's better not all scuffed up.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> My FFD's better not all scuffed up.


Speaking as an owner of FFDs which get "babied"......Good luck... :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:koolaid: Ohh yaaaa....Ohhh yaaaa...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I see someone over on Avery forums heard about it too....

I wonder if they are going to have some sorta press release? Maybe not? I suppose everything is new still, and information is difficult to get out given all that devastation.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I sure hope the head painters made it out okay. This is a punch to the gut of all waterfowlers. I sure hope they get up and running ASAP. I guess the goose population will take a missive spike as now there will be a lot less Avery's in the field. :******:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. That's sad. Well, at least when they start the clean up process, they won't have to worry too much about the paint. It'll come right off. :wink: :wink:

Thank you. I'm here all week. Don't forget to tip your waitresses. :lol:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Wow, I guess I sold mine too early. I could get some good cash for them now. I hope everyone is ok over there.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthre ... post361075


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

ah, avery lives, haha. guess it was a big mistake on the part of shutt, probably drunk and just trying to get a rise out of people.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

From the Avery website:

Our facility is about 900 miles from any seriously damaged region. Two young ladies who work for us over there have family in the area though, and I'm sure they would appreciate your thoughts and prayers.

Bill
__________________
Bill Cooksey
Director of Media Relations
Avery Outdoors, Inc.
800-333-5119

"My feelings for spinning wing decoys are akin to those for my ex-wife. We had a lot of fun together for a short period of time, but now I wish we'd never met."


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Mshutt was likely selling GHG decoys trying to get a few more bucks for them. :toofunny:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

h20, you must be a mind reader, how did you know??


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> how did you know??


bede... :wink:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry guys, my mistake. My chinese immigrant worker had heard the news from a family freind when he made a collect call over to there, and thats what he told me, and i told you. But H20fowler just gave me an idea that isnt so great!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

mshutt said:


> Sorry guys, my mistake. My chinese immigrant worker had heard the news from a family freind when he made a collect call over to there, and thats what he told me, and i told you. But H20fowler just gave me an idea that isnt so great!


Damn immigrants :wink: Is he documented?

Someone call the minutemen...

Leo where are you?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

See I knew it from the start!! BEDE!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

all I got to say is H.L.S. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

wouldnt be surprised if Avery themsevles released this "rumor" to spike their sales, exploiting a disaster.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid: Or maybe that "Bait Pile" everyone is talking about?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know but who ever thought of it must be some kind of genius!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> I don't know but who ever thought of it must be some kind of genius!!


That, or he slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

T Shot said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but who ever thought of it must be some kind of genius!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------

